# Come check out some of my dogs!



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are some of my dogs.... I have to take more pictures of the rest..... some are old so I do have to update but tell me what you think negative or positive!

*Short Shaq*





































*Panzer*





































*Jasmine*




































(this pic was when she was like 3months)


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

I will post up pics of baby phat, money, and Lil Dom when I get a chance to snap a few pictures! But baby Phat is the girl in my main pic.... I bought her from Blue King Kennels


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Good looking bullies.

Are you breeding?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I moved this to the photo section. Nice doggies, nice Beemer too!


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Not now I just do breedings once in a blue moon....


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll reserve comment.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Judy- Ok Thanks! LOL the bmw is my bro's car he loves that thing! I think more that his wife! LOL!!!

Crown Royal- What does that mean? You can say what you think about my dogs... I don't care... if you don't really like them then fine it's all good


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i think there all pretty good looking dogs. the last picture of shaq looks stretched out to give him width, but the other ones he looks really good. i love the coloring on panzer, i use to hace a brindle female amstaff that i didn;t want to put down but i did. the brindle just brings back so many memories.


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Nice!...Good looking*


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks for the comments.... the image wasn't stretched.... I got his front legs to move out more.. that makes the chest look wider.... they do it at the shows so I figured I would try it at home and snapped a few images


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

nice bullies but shaq does look a little on the chunky size no offence but there good looking


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

ashbash91 said:


> Judy- Ok Thanks! LOL the bmw is my bro's car he loves that thing! I think more that his wife! LOL!!!
> 
> Crown Royal- What does that mean? You can say what you think about my dogs... I don't care... if you don't really like them then fine it's all good




Shaq looks more like an Old English Bulldogge to me. He's closer to that standard.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

exactly:goodpost:


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ashbash91 said:


> thanks for the comments.... the image wasn't stretched.... I got his front legs to move out more.. that makes the chest look wider.... they do it at the shows so I figured I would try it at home and snapped a few images


But thats what i dont get why do you want a dog with a huge chest i mean just because they do it at shows to the real APBT doesnt mean its good just my opinion to me big 130+ dog breeding leads to big chest as a fad then when the big chest is out the 28" head thing is in


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

shaq doesn't even weigh that much...well you guys might think he does... he weighs 80lbs... the reason why he looks so big is because he is kind of short... he is the shortest dog in my yard thats where he got the name "short shaq" LOL


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They all have very pretty smiles. I think they're all beautiful bullies.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Not that big??? 80 lbs and the shortest dog on your yard??? Comments and stats like that are why you're getting bad reps around here. I don't know if you know but I got a big blue that is 22" at the withers and only weighs 70lbs and some would say he's too bully and big to be called a true pit. Do you see where I'm coming from?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think your dogs are very nice looking. There are times when I think it would be cool to have a short dog like them. There is a guy on here Shannon that has a boy I just love his name is Manny. I think that they should classified as bullies and not APBT but other than that I like them.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

My dogs all aren't short.... Jasmine is 22" Panzer is 21" Shaq is the only real short dog I have....

I don't care if I'm getting a bad rap... just because I think differently then most people on here I get a bad rap? Well i don't care! LOL!

The bottom line is the american bullies and the pitbulls are getting destroyed in the media so why don't we stop fighting over the American Bullies because it will never end! And start trying to figure out ways to stop BSL DUH!:stick:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Panzer and Jasmine are so cute. I love Panzers color very nice. I like that 3rd pic of shaq, he has a cute face trying to look serious lol.... I just want to kiss his nose.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

LOL Thanks!


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ashbash91 said:


> My dogs all aren't short.... Jasmine is 22" Panzer is 21" Shaq is the only real short dog I have....
> 
> I don't care if I'm getting a bad rap... just because I think differently then most people on here I get a bad rap? Well i don't care! LOL!
> 
> The bottom line is the american bullies and the pitbulls are getting destroyed in the media so why don't we stop fighting over the American Bullies because it will never end! And start trying to figure out ways to stop BSL DUH!:stick:


exactly your right it will never end we will alway have BYB's breeding big ass hippo crosses "APBT" for money which fucks up the real APBT breed. no offence to yoy but im just saying i dont give a fuck how your dog is i realize thats the American bully im just pissed at how some people(not meaning you exactly) can claim that a 130+ pound dog is part of the breed all of us have


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> exactly your right it will never end we will alway have BYB's breeding big ass hippo crosses "APBT" for money which fucks up the real APBT breed. no offence to yoy but im just saying i dont give a fuck how your dog is i realize thats the American bully im just pissed at how some people(not meaning you exactly) can claim that a 130+ pound dog is part of the breed all of us have


I think he knows his dogs are bullies and not APBT. He just wants to prove they're beautiful and athletic. I can't vouch for athletic, I've never met the dogs. But, they are beautiful.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

short shaq is my favorite. I like the second to last picture the best!


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I think he knows his dogs are bullies and not APBT. He just wants to prove they're beautiful and athletic. I can't vouch for athletic, I've never met the dogs. But, they are beautiful.


All the ambullies and ABPT are beautiful im not taking away anything away from the dogs


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.... i just kind of skimmed through the comments LOL!

TheBullBeastLover- I know you weren't talking about me but I claim all my dogs as American Bullies.... They are a mix of pit and amstaff.., They have the drive of the pitbull but the stockiness of the amstaff I hope that helps everyone


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> All the ambullies and ABPT are beautiful im not taking away anything away from the dogs


I feel ya.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ashbash91 said:


> Thanks for the comments.... i just kind of skimmed through the comments LOL!
> 
> TheBullBeastLover- I know you weren't talking about me but I claim all my dogs as American Bullies.... They are a mix of pit and amstaff.., They have the drive of the pitbull but the stockiness of the amstaff I hope that helps everyone


Yea you have beautiful dogs dont get me wrong i just dont like when those people dont want to accept there dogs as bullies and try to push them over as APBT


----------

